# Big M. Spring Steelhead thread



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll get this started. Went last Saturday with the rest of the world and got skunked. Didn't get out till late and the river was beat up pretty good by a tournament. The weather could not be beat!




  








20210227_122721.jpg




__
Steve


__
Mar 3, 2021


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That was too nice of a day to be catching fish. You need some rain or snow and wind before they bite good


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Martin Looker said:


> That was too nice of a day to be catching fish. You need some rain or snow and wind before they bite good


Yes, that's what I figured before I ever went out.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know about the river. But my best spring Pier days have been full sun. 

River, can't say for sure, don't have a pattern I've caught onto.

I like the pic though, pretty day to be out.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

The Big has been a little slow, I've managed a couple the last week or so. With this warmer weather I would think the river should warm a little and bring some in, but who knows any more.


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Skipped out work early last Tuesday. Had to work to find a few but this one was the icing on the cake.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Gorgeous day on the riv today. 2 Pileated woodpeckers were chirping heavily at the first hole we stopped at. One of my favorite birds to watch but had to focus back on what we came for. Water had that perfect green tint. Lost a couple brutes early in the day but kept to the program and managed to boat a few. Jigs and waxies coaxed the bites. White, brown, black, and green was the biting colors. 16lb sunline fine float for main line and 10lb super sniper for the leaders. 12-15 boats in the stretches we fished today. Good luck to all this spring on the BIG MAN!!!!!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking fish. That seems like a ton of boats for a Wednesday. Can't imagine what it's going to look like over the next few weeks.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

they are coming. ill make sure to send them back into the channel for you guys to fight again and hopefully make it back next season.


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

rippin lip said:


> Gorgeous day on the riv today. 2 Pileated woodpeckers were chirping heavily at the first hole we stopped at. One of my favorite birds to watch but had to focus back on what we came for. Water had that perfect green tint. Lost a couple brutes early in the day but kept to the program and managed to boat a few. Jigs and waxies coaxed the bites. White, brown, black, and green was the biting colors. 16lb sunline fine float for main line and 10lb super sniper for the leaders. 12-15 boats in the stretches we fished today. Good luck to all this spring on the BIG MAN!!!!!
> View attachment 755295
> View attachment 755293
> View attachment 755294
> ...


Very nice fish. Thanks for sharing. You might want get your phone fixed. There is a red plume of smoke coming from it. LOL LOL


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful fish Rippin,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Hit the riv around 8:30 am yesterday morning and boated the first fish 8:50 am. Second drift. Main goal of the day was to get the wonzs’ FIL a fish to the boat, 0-5 the last 2 trips for him. That streak came to an end before 9:30🤘🏻🎣. We found a good pod and stayed with them most of the day. White, char, pink, brown and red jigs all hot bit. Kept 2 of the fin clipped males for the smoker and get the heads in for data, the other 8 we boated went back with the 6 we didn’t get to net. It only gets better from here!!!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Mikes smile will tell ya what spring steelhead is all about and a venison and sirloin protein packed lunch made this guy take a 20 min nap on the front deck😴


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Now that's living brother, beautiful fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

rippin lip said:


> Hit the riv around 8:30 am yesterday morning and boated the first fish 8:50 am. Second drift. Main goal of the day was to get the wonzs’ FIL a fish to the boat, 0-5 the last 2 trips for him. That streak came to an end before 9:30🤘🏻🎣. We found a good pod and stayed with them most of the day. White, char, pink, brown and red jigs all hot bit. Kept 2 of the fin clipped males for the smoker and get the heads in for data, the other 8 we boated went back with the 6 we didn’t get to net. It only gets better from here!!!
> View attachment 756728
> View attachment 756729
> View attachment 756730
> ...


Thanks for the great report.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome day!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Flat water, good food, 16 hookup, i'd call that a good day,,,,,,,,,,,,nice


----------



## ATDAWTR (Jul 3, 2020)

Fished last weekend fished Saturday and Sunday only landed 4 but we did land a 14lber and a nice brown


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice catch. Are they hitting flies or small spinners yet? Thanks


----------



## ATDAWTR (Jul 3, 2020)

eagle eyes said:


> Nice catch. Are they hitting flies or small spinners yet? Thanks


Every thing we caught was on beads and spawn


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you. That's what I've been using. Just thought they might be hitting spring flies.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

A couple from earlier today. Orange beads took both.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice fish Matt


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice naturals


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

good looking fish


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Any recent reports? Hoping we get this predicted rain and that gets them fired up.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

All of the fish are at the dam


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Don’t have a report, but talked to several guys on the Au Sable, that were over from the Manistee. They complained about lack of fish.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Too many people and not enough fish.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Just finished a 8 hr trip with Anadromous Addict LLC only 1 bite!! Very very slow GREAT GUY just no fish!!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

miruss said:


> Just finished a 8 hr trip with Anadromous Addict LLC only 1 bite!! Very very slow GREAT GUY just no fish!!!!


Yikes.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Might be a really long & slow weekend coming up ...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well, not what I was after but I took it home for the grill.





  








20210409_102631.jpg




__
Steve


__
Apr 9, 2021


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

All the fish are at the dam. I thought everyone knew


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You didn't get skunked!

Nice Brown.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Steve said:


> Well, not what I was after but I took it home for the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish, those Tippy browns are just plain fat.

I bet it's nice and orange inside too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

-Axiom- said:


> Nice fish, those Tippy browns are just plain fat.
> 
> I bet it's nice and orange inside too.


It is. Just cleaned it.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nobody is catching any steelhead? I netted that in my old tank. Caught some smaller hens also. Headed back out today. Beautiful day out. All my fish I caught I caught on plugs.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I was at Tippy last Thursday looking at some work, there was a lot of fish above the buoys at the turbines.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

